# Anti inflammatory



## wes917 (Sep 26, 2011)

I'm looking for some natural inflammatory's. due to some back issues I end up taking quite a bit of ibuprofen and don't want to. Any ideas on natural anti inflammatory's? Thanks


----------



## Janis R (Jun 27, 2013)

Google "natural herbal anti-inflammatory" some herbs I can think of off the top of my head are turmeric, cayenne, white willow bark, ginger, cloves, garlic, feverfew, and black pepper. I ground up different herbs and put in capsules or you could use complimentary herbs and make a tea.


----------



## deb_rn (Apr 16, 2010)

Curcurmin with peperine... don't get the kind without it! I switched and what a difference! I used to take Ibuprofen 3x daily! Vita Breeze is where I found the best price... but it's not super cheap!

Debbie


----------



## wes917 (Sep 26, 2011)

Thanks I will give these a try.

I'm also going to try some yoga and see if that helps


----------



## Waiting Falcon (Nov 25, 2010)

Pineapple and ginger


----------



## chickenista (Mar 24, 2007)

http://www.tnvitamins.com/total-nutrition-inflam-ease-joint-formula-250-capsules-p-758.html

This is what I use.
I get it from my chiro.
But it works better for me that Ibuprofen or any other anti-inflammatory that I have ever taken.
I am just amazed!
The heat across my lower backs and hips is gone. The pain is just gone.


----------



## wes917 (Sep 26, 2011)

chickenista said:


> http://www.tnvitamins.com/total-nutrition-inflam-ease-joint-formula-250-capsules-p-758.html
> 
> This is what I use.
> I get it from my chiro.
> ...


Thanks will check these out also. How many do you typically take a day?


----------



## chickenista (Mar 24, 2007)

The direction say 3, so that's what I do.
That's all it takes and usually just once in a day.
I forget that my back feels hot and dangerous.
I say dangerous because when I get inflamed, it sometimes separates my pelvis from my spine. Ouch.
But this does the trick for me.


----------



## wes917 (Sep 26, 2011)

chickenista said:


> The direction say 3, so that's what I do.
> That's all it takes and usually just once in a day.
> I forget that my back feels hot and dangerous.
> I say dangerous because when I get inflamed, it sometimes separates my pelvis from my spine. Ouch.
> But this does the trick for me.


Thanks I ordered some. 

That sounds awful. I used to have constant lightning bolts shooting theough my leg. I had to have surgery nothing else worked and believe me I tried everything. Ever since I've had just overly right muscles and pain in places I never had before. Ibuprofen helps but I worry about the long term.


----------



## chickenista (Mar 24, 2007)

It's not as bad as you would think.
IF, and only if, I get it put back in within a reasonable time.
And now I know how to stretch and what to take to ease it if it does happen.
Lawdy though... the first time, I had no idea. I had never hurt myself before, not like that.
I was running the place alone as DH was working away.
I pulled out by pelvis and just kept keeping on.
The inflammation (understandle though) got so hideous and it was pulled further and further out and on both sides.
I couldn't sit, had to pee into a cup standing, wedged myself between the fridge and the wall because I couldn't lie down anymore.. then my intestines stopped.
Just like after major surgery and I lost my sense of taste and hunger.

So.. I decided to go for a massage. She wouldn't touch me. Backed out of the room in horror. Apparently, after 3 weeks, my lower back was swollen and purply black and I faced one way and my feet were facing at a right angle. The only thing holding them on was connective tissue. I was a total mess.

She turned me on to my chiropractor.
I was sooooo terrified. The chiro had to talk me, a grown, tough woman, out from behind a potted plant where I was trying to hide from her. Yeah. Proudest moment right there.

She saw me everyday. Sometimes twice a day and weekends for weeks. She didn't charge me. All to help me heal.
If I had gone to a doctor of not chiropractor goodness I would be on a walker, addicted to pain pills, but still in pain or I would have had my spine fused or something.
But I am fine. I have learned to stretch out my legs so they don't get too tight and pull my bones down and out.
I have learned what to take and to NOT overdo..as much..
I love my chiropractor with all of my heart!!


----------



## mekasmom (Jan 19, 2010)

Fish oil.... take a lot ... up to bowel tolerance
Also, as someone suggested, pineapple (juice) and ginger.


----------



## BlackFeather (Jun 17, 2014)

Cinnamon, ginger, licorice, turmeric, boswellia, bromelain, What do you crave? We have found that if you get a craving for a certain food it is because your body needs it. It has been found you have taste buds through your entire digestive tract, the are hooked to a different part of the brain than the ones in your mouth, but they sense what foods you eat and are thought to be responsible for cravings that your body has so that you supply it with what is needed.


----------



## my3boys (Jan 18, 2011)

Lavender, ginger, chamomile and tulsi.


----------



## wes917 (Sep 26, 2011)

Thanks all who have taken the time to respond.

Chamomile, I love chamomile tea so that's an easy one. 

As far as cravings, this has been going on so long I think it's expected. I do get an occasional for ginger ale though. Might have to make some of martianchicks


----------



## MaxBlast (Dec 17, 2012)

Soak in epsom salt baths .. 2 + cups in hot water for 35-40 minutes. It is Magnesium that relaxes muscles.. there is mag oil to rub on too.. but you might have to put a lotion on after as it may itch. 

Make Magnesium Bicarbonate Water.. 1 liter of carbonated soda water + 3 table spoons of plain milk of magnesium.. shake and let settle 20-30 minutes twice.. keep cold.. drink at least 1./3 bottle a day without food.. you absorb this at 50%.. vs 5% of mag oxide pills.. 

MSM-Sulfur is a mineral.. in every cell membrane.. order in 1-2-4 & 5 lb buckets off amazon.. it allows you to detox.. helps pain.. take 1 teaspoon in small amount of water.. 2 x day.. see results next day ! It allows water and oxygen to transfer between cells.. given to race horses before and after races.. (horse picture is on box). Sulfur is the 4 or 5th most important element in the body.. including oxygen and water.

Dilantin is good for pain and spasms.. 100-300 mg.. can be ordered from overseas pharmacy.. cheap.. drug from the 30's. works on hypersensitive cell membranes.. to calm them and normalize the chemical exchange. Google Dilanti + Dreyfus to read his info on pain and spams. 

Far Infrared Heating Pads.. by Thermotex..Platinum version.. is big enough to wrap around limbs. I keep mine in my office chair.. heats 3 cc deep.. not the skin.. relaxes muscles.. stimulates blood flow.. to increase healing.. stops stiffness.. order on Amazon.. helps kill pain.. 

Carbon 60 (C60) seem my post on this.. wonderful antioxidant.. natural.. works wonders.. and is cheap. you only need 1/4 teaspoon ... wash down with water.. 

Try massage as it increase blood flow and forces muscles to relax..

Buy amino acids - Taurine and Arginine..in bulk powder.. online.. purebulk.com is one.. source.. take 1/4 teaspoon.. in water.. 2-3 times a day.. works with magnesium to help stop pain and spams.. Taurine is the most abundant amino acid in the body - stored mostly in the heart used with mag to fire the heart muscles.. Arginine increases blood flow.. relaxes arteries.. 

Google pain + natural treatments.. and pain + nutritional deficiencies.. 

Try liquid minerals from motherearthlabs.com.. Everyone is deficient in minerals.. vitamins don't work without minerals..

Try high doses of Systemic Enzymes..they reduce inflammation, lower blood pressure and speed healing.. but you have to take a high enough dose. I healed both torn bicep tendons 90% in 90 days.. after 3 years of pain.. taking Vitalzym - used as a pain killer in europe.. available on Amazon.. other types are there too. 

Tendons, ligaments & nerves are the slowest healing things in the body. Google and learn about Systemic Enzymes.. if you want to heal. Take without food.. or they only work as a digestive enzyme then..


----------



## Irish Pixie (May 14, 2002)

Aspirin. If it upsets your stomach try a buffered type. I get by with two per day (1 am and 1 pm) and it really helps with inflammation, it's very easy to find, and cheap.


----------



## Woolieface (Feb 17, 2015)

Holy Basil - works especially well on immune response inflammation
ginger - good for headaches, inflamed muscles and joints


----------



## topofmountain (Nov 1, 2013)

chickenista said:


> http://www.tnvitamins.com/total-nutrition-inflam-ease-joint-formula-250-capsules-p-758.html
> 
> This is what I use.
> I get it from my chiro.
> ...


Thanks for the website.


----------



## Darren (May 10, 2002)

Forget pineapple or pineapple juice. You won't get enough of the enzyme (bromelain) to make a difference. Taking bromelain as a supplement will help. It's a great anti-inflammatory with no side effects AFAIK. Take it between meals otherwise it will be wasted digesting food in your stomach. Take as many times a day as you can remember ( 4 or 6).

Do not buy bromelain based on weight. Instead buy the highest GDU(gelatin digesting unit) supplement you can find.


----------



## Ms.Lilly (Jun 23, 2008)

Essential oils. There are some wonderful ones out there with anti-inflammatory benefits. We use on us and our animals.


----------



## Woolieface (Feb 17, 2015)

Darren said:


> Forget pineapple or pineapple juice. You won't get enough of the enzyme (bromelain) to make a difference. Taking bromelain as a supplement will help. It's a great anti-inflammatory with no side effects AFAIK. Take it between meals otherwise it will be wasted digesting food in your stomach. Take as many times a day as you can remember ( 4 or 6).
> 
> Do not buy bromelain based on weight. Instead buy the highest GDU(gelatin digesting unit) supplement you can find.


I agree that a supplement probably has more of an adequate amount in it than just eating the food, but it actually absorbs better As a food, so I might recommend finding a "whole food" supplement. Also, gelatin caps can fail to dissolve in the stomach and release the contents. Vegetable caps dissolve better and a liquid supplement is the best.


----------



## Darren (May 10, 2002)

Woolieface said:


> I agree that a supplement probably has more of an adequate amount in it than just eating the food, but it actually absorbs better As a food, so I might recommend finding a "whole food" supplement. Also, gelatin caps can fail to dissolve in the stomach and release the contents. Vegetable caps dissolve better and a liquid supplement is the best.


Heat destroys the enzyme. That's why pineapple juice doesn't have much bromelain. I can't say how much raw pineapple you'd have to eat to get the same amount as a supplement, but you'd get real tired of constantly eating pineapple.


----------



## Terri (May 10, 2002)

I ordered capsules from an online pharmacy for a while, and I filled them with turmeric and cumin from the spice aisle in the grocery store.

I did it for a couple of years and I was happy with it, until my insides started complaining about eating spice. I had to stop the capsules, alas!


----------



## topofmountain (Nov 1, 2013)

I'm grateful for this thread. Everyone has given me some additional ideas to try. I never stop looking for the combination that will work for me. I have tried so many things. I wake every day in such pain I can hardly get out of bed. Once I get moving things improve somewhat. So far pain killers & prescription meds have been the only thing that work fairly well. I hate having to use them. But to be able to function so far it all that works. I know with natural cures everyone is different & it is find the right combo for your body.


----------



## soulsurvivor (Jul 4, 2004)

chickenista said:


> http://www.tnvitamins.com/total-nutrition-inflam-ease-joint-formula-250-capsules-p-758.html
> 
> This is what I use.
> I get it from my chiro.
> ...


I ordered this today and it can't come soon enough. You're describing pain levels I understand. I'm not a candidate for Ibuprofen and pain pills but I do take heavy aspirin dosage in combination with antibiotic therapy. Any updates much appreciated.


----------



## Terri (May 10, 2002)

Soulsurvivor, good luck with the new supplements. I noticed that the second ingredient in the pills you ordered is turmeric, and I have found it helpful in the past! It is a shame that turmeric now irritates my insides, but it did help me for years.

Let us know how it works?


----------



## soulsurvivor (Jul 4, 2004)

Terri, thank you so much for the reply of support. I've been in a round with lymphedema again and it's taking a toll on my good humor. I'll be sure to report back.


----------



## eXo0us (Nov 14, 2015)

Different approach: 

remove all INFLAMMATORY parts from your diet and your surroundings. 

All processed foods, wheat, soy, corn, etc. 

Eat a diet of whole foods (everything without a label) veggies, fruit, nuts , meat, fish.


----------



## CalicoPrairie (Nov 1, 2015)

Oh there are lots of them. The one I take daily that is not supposed to create any side effects like ibuprofen (like liver damage) is boswellia. According to my research, doctors are finding it to be a good alternative to other long term anti-inflammatories. White willow bark is workable for headaches and other issues like back pain (not sure if those are from inflammation though). It looks like you've gotten a lot of other suggestions.

One thing to keep in mind, though--in order to decide which anti-inflammatory herb you need, you will want to match the right herb to the right part of the body. What I mean is, many herbs have an affinity to specific parts of the body, so you will want to find out which herbs work best in what part of the body. 

Arnica, for instance, is really good for smoothe muscles, so some make a salve and use it topically in the abdominal area for cramping (like menstrual cramps). Thinking that's not your issue *grin*, but you get the idea.


----------



## Abe R Crombie (Mar 13, 2005)

Ginger is a strong anti-inflammatory.I eat fresh root daily for pain from arthritic joints and it seems to work quite well.You can also cook with it or make tea,which is very nice with honey but I prefer to cut a 1/2 inch piece of root,scrape off the thin skin, chew it up and eat it.It is peppery but freshens the mouth and clears the sinuses.Great for digestion as well.
Abe


----------



## deb_rn (Apr 16, 2010)

The anti-inflammatory diet is sooo important! It all starts in the gut. An unhealthy gut lets through large molecules that your body reacts to and then sets up the inflammation cascade! Eating Paleo style is very healthy. Going gluten free has helped my pain, as a positive side effect. Cook from scratch. Don't buy the prepackaged stuff with lots of preservatives and ingredients you can't pronounce! Your body will thank you! 
Drink lots of water too... flush out the by products of digestion.

Debbie


----------



## sss3 (Jul 15, 2007)

Tried the ginger for inflammation. Only did once yesterday. Tore my stomach up. Will reread advice in this thread.


----------



## Abe R Crombie (Mar 13, 2005)

Should be careful,ginger in larger doses can have harmful side effects.Here is a clip from Livestrong.com about stomach/bowel problems from this.
Maybe try smaller doses.It is worth trying and I do believe it works.
Good Luck,
Abe

_Digestive Problems
Ginger rarely causes side effects but if you eat large doses, you increase your risk of problems, according to the University of Maryland Medical Center. Eating too much ginger root can cause heartburn, diarrhea and mouth irritation. You may also experience belching, upset stomach, a bad taste in the mouth, bloating, gas and nausea. You may be able to reduce some of these side effects by using supplements in capsule form. There have also been cases where swallowing ginger without adequate chewing caused an intestinal blockage, according to MedlinePlus. If you have a history of ulcers, inflammatory bowel disease or intestinal blockage, you should not eat large quantities of fresh ginger._


----------

